# girl on arrow afliction right now



## PChunter (Jan 15, 2010)

yall, see the hottie in the indian outfit,,, mmmm


----------



## dtala (Jan 15, 2010)

that has got to be the worst hunting show on TV


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the show. The host is a heckuva shot, it not the same ole boring sit in a deerstand and like clockwork a huge buck walks out and stands broadside at 20 yds!!!!


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah she was a hottie and the guy is good with a bow. I like that show alot just like 2bbshot said "it not the same ole boring sit in a deerstand and like clockwork a huge buck walks out and stands broadside at 20 yds!!!!"


----------



## deadend (Jan 15, 2010)

My favorite show on tv right now!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2010)

> that has got to be the worst hunting show on TV



I wasn't sure at first, but after I watched an entire episode.........I LOVE IT!  
Did you see him pop a balloon from like 100-110 yards with a bow?  I think he missed from 120..........This guy is GREAT! 
 It is definitely my favorite new hunting show!!

to the OP, I missed the hottie in the Indian wardrobe, maybe the rerun will be on this AM.......I'll be lookin for her


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 16, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> I missed the hottie in the Indian wardrobe,  :



no you didn't


----------



## no clever name (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the show.  Really like the ones where they were bowfishing.

Oh yeah and about the hottie


----------



## dtala (Jan 16, 2010)

ya'll must really like ego maniacs...that guy makes me want to slap him silly, at least enough to make him shut up.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Jan 16, 2010)

What station/channel is Arrow Affliction on?


----------



## no clever name (Jan 17, 2010)

On direc tv I think it's 604 or 605  



Ancient Archer said:


> What station/channel is Arrow Affliction on?


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 17, 2010)

I watched an episode where he wanted to shoot a rattlesnake with his bow. So, he had a guide find the rattlesnake for him, pull the rattlesnake out from under the rock, and put it out in the open so he could shoot it. After he missed a few times, the guide would tong the snake back into position so he could get a few more shots off. Just plain silly.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jan 17, 2010)

dtala said:


> ya'll must really like ego maniacs...that guy makes me want to slap him silly, at least enough to make him shut up.



That show blows


----------



## gsubo (Jan 17, 2010)

I love that show..Yall see the alligator gar he killed??? Huge!

And the girl definately makes the show better..


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 17, 2010)

To each his own. You can't deny that the guy can shoot that bow.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1859729924?bclid=1859711855&bctid=2952648001

<embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1155316168" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=2952648001&playerId=1155316168&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://console.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 17, 2010)

I cant stand that show! Yea he is a great shot I'll say that but a little full of himself. Just plain dumb! I prefer the shows that have friends or family hunting together this one is all just him shooting his bow.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 17, 2010)

He sure is a great shot but i cant stand the show either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2010)

I like it, just because it's different. It's one of the few hunting shows I 'll watch. Not the same old thirty minute commercial of a guy sitting on a deer farm picking out a half-tame booner from the herd and shooting it, then telling us all how he couldn't have killed it without his Camo Innovations underdrawers and NASA-approved scope. I like to watch Arrow Affliction because the guy is out there having fun. Anybody who bowhunts for frogs, rabbits, and wharf rats is ok in my book.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's a good show. I am sure it will bring more people into the sport showing that you can have fun and not just have to sit in a stand being quiet. The guy can shoot but at least they show you how many times he misses before he makes those extreme shots. Anything to get more people into hunting the better.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 18, 2010)

dont really like him, but the dood can shoot!!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 18, 2010)

Its one of the only one's I'll watch.....


----------



## golffreak (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't care for it myself.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 18, 2010)

seen that guy dove hunting with a bow on one episode. Now thats crazy!  he is a good shot, you gotta give him that.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I like to hunt things other than deer so i enjoy the show although i am not a bow hunter.


----------



## whiz (Jan 18, 2010)

Wish i could watch. Cant afford  dish network or over priced cable.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 18, 2010)

After season 2 is over Chris Brackett is leaving Arrow Affliction. Word has it on AT that he is gonna be doing something new and even better. I love watching his show, I think he adds some flavor to hunting shows, rather than  normal boring hunting shows. Lets face it, it takes something more then just family hunting tv shows nowadays to compete with WII and XBOX getting kids interested into the outdoors that doesn't have some family and friends to help them along and that is what Chris does. Kids see him doing what he is doing and think man I wished I could shoot like that then the next thing you know they are trying to get involved in the outdoors.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 25, 2010)

Whats not to love, cool hunts, cool shots, good music, hot woman!!!!


----------



## Campingman (Jan 28, 2010)

We wonder why the hunting numbers continue to decline with such wonder comments about someone who promotes Bow Hunting and lots of practice.





dtala said:


> that has got to be the worst hunting show on TV





dtala said:


> ya'll must really like ego maniacs...that guy makes me want to slap him silly, at least enough to make him shut up.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2010)

not a fan of the show, but the music is good and the fella can sling an arrow


----------



## doghuntin (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the show because it's different everytime, and does whatever comes to mind and wears what ever clothes he wants to instead of looking like he's going to some banquet or promotion


----------



## dtala (Jan 28, 2010)

campingman, Evil Kenevil couldn't make that jump....how does my dislike for a bad hunting show and the actions/attitude of its host have ANY connection to declining hunter numbers??

I personally have freely given hundreds of hours of MY time talking and giving presentations to schools, churchs, etc in an effort to promote hunting and the outdoors. If you think that Arrow Affliction is a GOOD example of what we as hunters want to rest of the world to judge us by then ,you sir, are part of the problem of which you speak. There are good shows out there, that one isn't one of em though.

  troy


----------



## ben300win (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool Show! I am with most that it is different than the 30 minute commercial. AND the hotties do help. i.e Tiffany Lacoski, Nicole Jones, Jodie Clark, Haley Heath and even Louise Shockey.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2010)

> campingman, Evil Kenevil couldn't make that jump....how does my dislike for a bad hunting show and the actions/attitude of its host have ANY connection to declining hunter numbers??
> 
> I personally have freely given hundreds of hours of MY time talking and giving presentations to schools, churchs, etc in an effort to promote hunting and the outdoors. If you think that Arrow Affliction is a GOOD example of what we as hunters want to rest of the world to judge us by then ,you sir, are part of the problem of which you speak. There are good shows out there, that one isn't one of em though.
> 
> troy




Well good Googly, We did not know you were a professor!

I just hope at your "Given" Hundreds of hours worth of Hunting and Outdoor promotion that you did not Blast the way others do it!

I honestly have to wonder if you have ever actually watched the whole show, or did you turn the channel when this guys Confidence just overwhelmed you

I found it to be a very good PROMOTION of not only the Great Outdoors, but also of what can be done with a BOW if you think OUTSIDE of the box and PRACTICE!


----------



## dtala (Jan 28, 2010)

hardly would call it overwhelmed by that show/host...and I've watched several episodes when there was nothing else to watch.


----------



## tullisfireball (Feb 1, 2010)

I would rather watch Byron Ferguson, Better shot and not full of attitude!


----------



## deadend (Feb 1, 2010)

I think some of you guys are the old geezers that sit on your front porches with a scowl and yell at children who ride their bikes in front of your houses.  Maybe a hunting show where there is no sound, action, killing, or shooting would interest you.  I envision a program with a wheelchair bound curmudgeon, rifle in his lap, sitting with a blank stare in a barren field, silently cursing his lost youth and jealously hoping a newer generation befalls his plight for commiseration of his grief.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2010)

deadend said:


> I think some of you guys are the old geezers that sit on your front porches with a scowl and yell at children who ride their bikes in front of your houses.  Maybe a hunting show where there is no sound, action, killing, or shooting would interest you.  I envision a program with a wheelchair bound curmudgeon, rifle in his lap, sitting with a blank stare in a barren field, silently cursing his lost youth and jealously hoping a newer generation befalls his plight for commiseration of his grief.



WOW - that was a bit melodramatic.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 2, 2010)

deadend said:


> I think some of you guys are the old geezers that sit on your front porches with a scowl and yell at children who ride their bikes in front of your houses.  Maybe a hunting show where there is no sound, action, killing, or shooting would interest you.  I envision a program with a wheelchair bound curmudgeon, rifle in his lap, sitting with a blank stare in a barren field, silently cursing his lost youth and jealously hoping a newer generation befalls his plight for commiseration of his grief.



all because some folks dont like a particular show?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 2, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> all because some folks dont like a particular show?



That first sentence could be directed at you Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That first sentence could be directed at you Jim



except the scowl...I am always smiling when I yell at the lil crumb snatchers


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriously?  All these posts and not a single picture of the girl in question?

You guys are lettin' me down!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Feb 2, 2010)

i like the shots


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 2, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Seriously?  All these posts and not a single picture of the girl in question?
> 
> You guys are lettin' me down!



I looked,can't find any.But the girl has blonde hair and skin was white as a fish belly walkin around in a skimpy "indian" outfit


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you

thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the show it different and its all about bowhunting and practice! He does some cool stuff! I cant afford to lose arrows like that!lol


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I watched it the other night to see what the fuss was all about.

I wonder how many rednecks watch that show, go outside and shoot arrows into the roofs of the neighboring subdivision?

(FTR, I are a redneck)(This is not an admission or statement that I may have shot an arrow into a neighboring subdivision)


----------



## Goat (Feb 4, 2010)

Great show.


----------



## FireDoc (Feb 5, 2010)

I personally like his show. Yes he's a little weird and full of himself but I just look past it and watch for what the show has to offer, like many others said, "something different". 
I posted this site on the "deer hunting" forum. I guess I should've posted it here.

Is anybody else sick and tired of all the hunting shows lately? I know I am. We all have our reason and most of the reasons that most don't like them are common. I grew up with, went to high school & played ball with one of these guys, Heath Graham. These are a crew of local boys, well not local to GA but back where I'm from in Arkansas. They're just good 'ol home grown country boys. Check out there website and hunting shows if you want. Just thought I'd spread the word about them b/c they are doing very good things back home with kids with special needs that want to hunt. They hunt primarily public land and film it. Check 'em out.

www.struttinbucks.com 

http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2008/nov/27/struttin-bucks-20081127/


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought this post was about the girl not the guy.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out why this thread is still alive without pictures of said girl.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 5, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why this thread is still alive without pictures of said girl.



Me too.We need some pics.


----------



## BPR (Feb 5, 2010)

dtala said:


> campingman, Evil Kenevil couldn't make that jump....how does my dislike for a bad hunting show and the actions/attitude of its host have ANY connection to declining hunter numbers??





You don't like the show and said as much.  You have definately ruined the sport of hunting.


----------



## BrowningTech (Feb 5, 2010)

only watched it a couple times, hadn't decided if I like or not. def different.


----------



## slider1585 (Feb 5, 2010)

the show is very unique to say the least.  He bring a different angle to the whole lot of tv hunting shows. and he has seem to have spiked an interest in bow hunting and archery itself.  hes just trying to get folk outdoors and sling a few arrows.  I like the show because it is different.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why this thread is still alive without pictures of said girl.



Ditto I want my 5 mins back


----------



## Drycreek (Feb 5, 2010)

IM going to get my wife one of them indian outfits to wear this summer while shes chasing my arrows around the back yard,,,,.,.,.,    seriously i love the show, but she hates it,


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 5, 2010)

If I get the wife one of those outfits it wont be arrows that get chased around the yard...


----------



## Full Pull (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats a Great show.
Love the Music also.


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 10, 2010)

Her name is Jodi Barnes I cant find a good picture of her but I'm sure some of you will find one to post.


----------

